# Chúc mng sinh nht Dustin Tri Nguyen!!



## Stickgrappler (Sep 17, 2014)

Chúc m&#7915;ng sinh nh&#7853;t Dustin Nguyen!!
Happy 52nd Birthday Dustin Nguyen!

Posted some video interviews of him in honor 

Enjoy!

Chúc m?ng sinh nh?t Dustin Nguyen!! Happy 52nd Birthday Dustin Nguyen! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

-----------------------------------

Also posted a full episode of 21 Jump Street / The Dragon and the Angel - which featured him and a young Russell Wong, but more importantly, a young Kelly Hu!!

Enjoy!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/09/the-dragon-and-angel-21-jump-street.html


----------



## donald1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Happy birthday Dustin Nguyen


----------

